# Knee Braces



## brown bear

xo31 or others who can help.  I have a medical question and would appreciate a response.

I tore ligaments in a knee about 10 years ago (the anterior cruciate ligament was completely torn).  My doctor did not recommended an operation at the time as he felt that in his experience, the ligament could tear again.  He recommended a knee brace for when I ski or do similar type of activities. 

Would a torn ligament as described disqualify me from enrolling.  My MOC would not be a combat or field type of occupation requiring strenuos physical activity but more like a Public Affairs type of position.

Thanks in advance,

Bear


----------



## gj connors

Brown Bear: well it all depends; is the ligament still torn? Would you require surgey in the future? How often and for what activities do you require a knee brace? What type of knee brace? The questions go on and on. The best and only way to discover whether or not you qualify for the Forces is to apply and go through the recruitment applicant process. 
  In reference to what MOC you would apply for, whether it be infantry, bosun, medic,clerk, etc; it does not matter. Every military applicant must be able to meet common enrolment medical standards. You could be an infanteer at a battalion for your 20 years or you could be a medic posted at the same unit; both must meet the same PT standards for the battalion. (Such as was the case for myself; I joined as an infanteer; remustered to medic, and was posted back to an infantry battalion - we all belonged to the same unit and had to meet the same pt standards).
 Hope this helps


----------



## brown bear

xo31: thanks for the reply.  Yes the ligament is still torn. I recall the othopedic surgeon mentioning that when a ligament is completely torn it does not heal by itself and will therefore always remain torn unless I undergo reconstructive surgey. Surgery would have been recommend if I was in my early 20‘s and a professional athelete who‘s livlihood depended on it.

Knee brace would be for any activity such as skiing where the knee pivots.

I don‘t know the name of the type of knee brace but it is the typical knee brace you will see people wearing on a ski hill. It is actually quite common.

I would think that this type of question occurs often as this is a common sports injury. Especially for those who ski and play football.

I appreciate your response.

Bear


----------



## Beast 77

This might sound weird, but my main concern about joining is jumping. You see I had knee surgery years ago and although it is fine now, it does get sore sometimes (usually after I've run for three to four days straight). I know I can handle the running involved but I'm concerned about basic training (and any further training) and jumping down from heights. What is the tallest distance I'd have to jump? Am I kidding myself in thinking I can handle being in the army with a weak knee? Any advice would be really appreciated.


----------



## tree hugger

Don't know if you've already done so but search the forums for "knee", you'll get a lot of hits.  

When you go in for your medical, you'll discuss your knee surgery and they'll assess the current condition of your knee.  The military is rough on the body, so getting through the medical will be the first big step you'll have to take.  

As for distances you need to jump, hard to say.  Sometimes instructors can think of interesting forms of PT to pound the body!


----------



## Gunner98

The heights that you might jump would vary by occupation.   Infantry or clerk, mechanic or artilleryman, each occupation has its own requirements.   As for basic soldiering and Basic Training, most obstacle courses have a 10-12 foot wall.   It is not the jumping that matters it is the landing technique that truly matters. 

In some cases it will be the falling that will hurt even more, when required to do section attacks and it's your turn to carry the radio on top of your 50+ lb rucksack, each dash, down crawl will challenge your knee, as well as most of the rest of the joints in your body.

The physical training done by soldiers is to prepare them for the arduous nature of the battlefield.   Being fit to fight at the end of a 13+ km forced march requires strength, endurance and perseverance.


----------



## TCBF

"Am I kidding myself in thinking I can handle being in the army with a weak knee? Any advice would be really appreciated."

- We have all kinds of PAT and PAL Platoons full of busted kids who lied about their previous med history to get in.  What trade are you going?  Because once the knee goes on you, you just don't walk out the door with a bunch of money - not that simple.

More details - please.

Tom


----------



## Beast 77

I've passed my medical. I'm planning on joining the local reserve unit which is an infantry unit. I'm new to this stuff, so I'm not sure what trade I'll go for. The Sergent at the unit said that I would probably become a driver. I really want to join and I'm thinking that the reserves is the best place to start to get an idea if the army is something I would want to do full time. Anyways, I guess I don't know what my body can handle till I try.


----------



## paracowboy

I have a trick knee, flat feet, and a herniated disk in my lower spine. Last month I jumped from 1250 feet. 
If you worry about what you *can't* do, you'll never know what you *can* do.


----------



## Beast 77

Thanks Paracowboy! You're right. I guess I just don't want to look like an idiot or let down the team. But then, that's the wrong attitude too. I'll do the best I can.


----------



## tree hugger

TCBF said:
			
		

> "We have all kinds of PAT and PAL Platoons full of busted kids who lied about their previous med history to get in.


A wee bit of a generalization Tom!  And it's that kind attitude that has piddled me off on more than one occasion.  I'm sure you're not privy to everyone's private medical records to back that up!


----------



## GO!!!

tree hugger said:
			
		

> A wee bit of a generalization Tom!   And it's that kind attitude that has piddled me off on more than one occasion.   I'm sure you're not privy to everyone's private medical records to back that up!



I'd bet TCBF is right, that's been my experience too.


----------



## TCBF

"A wee bit of a generalization Tom!  And it's that kind attitude that has piddled me off on more than one occasion.  I'm sure you're not privy to everyone's private medical records to back that up!"

- What i am privy to is my experience putting 510 Recruits through CFRS Cornwallis, and 300 Recruits/Offr Cadets through CFLRS St. Jean.   What experience do YOU bring to this table?

 ;D

Tom


----------



## kincanucks

TCBF said:
			
		

> "A wee bit of a generalization Tom!   And it's that kind attitude that has piddled me off on more than one occasion.   I'm sure you're not privy to everyone's private medical records to back that up!"
> 
> - What i am privy to is my experience putting 510 Recruits through CFRS Cornwallis, and 300 Recruits/Offr Cadets through CFLRS St. Jean.     What experience do YOU bring to this table?
> 
> ;D
> 
> Tom



Come on Tom he does have MARS II after all.


----------



## Gunner98

If the system had a bit of backbone (like in the olden days) those young folks would have been bounced out for Irregular Enrolment.   After a really good scolding for lying on enrolment.   Instead they may spend up to 3 years in PAT/Holding pl waiting for divine intervention to heal them.   I have seen young folks complete a 3 yr BE in Holding pl.   

Count me for 530+ recruits in Cornwallis and 7 years straight as Crse Offr, OC and Trg Offr at various CF establishments.

TCBF may be generalizing but there is merit to his suppositions.


----------



## tree hugger

TCBF said:
			
		

> - What i am privy to is my experience putting 510 Recruits through CFRS Cornwallis, and 300 Recruits/Offr Cadets through CFLRS St. Jean.     What experience do YOU bring to this table?
> 
> ;D
> 
> Tom



Fine and dandy Tom.  Soon as there is a trade with spec pay for guys of your infinite wisdom, who know all about lying recruits, private medical interview/records injuries and the stats involved I'm sure you'll be a shoe-in!

I find so many people have that attitude or think all the injured are lazy soldiers who couldn't cut it.  My experience on this subject comes from being the brunt of an assumption like that.  My situation sucks and maybe if people didn't make snap judgements like these, I'd be further ahead.



			
				kincanucks said:
			
		

> Come on Tom he does have MARS II after all.


Kincanucks - If you weren't so helpful to all those coming to the boards, I'd be leading the wedgie parade on you.


----------



## Roy Harding

tree hugger:

Did you ever think that you may be the exception that proves the rule??

Did it ever occur to you that if there WEREN'T so many "lying recruits" then you never would have been "the brunt of an assumption like that", because those assumptions wouldn't BE made in the first place?

It's not all about you - step outside your own circumstances (hard to do, I know) and look at the bigger picture.


----------



## tree hugger

I freely admit I'm overly sensitive on the issue.  I've been working  my butt off to get off the bench and back into the game for the past 2 years.  I'm starting to think DMCARM is plotting against me.

So to summarize:  I'm piddled, overly sensitive and paranoid.


----------



## tree hugger

and self involved.


----------



## Roy Harding

Fair 'nuff.

Keep at it - you'll get there.

Llater in your career, when you're posted to DMCARM as a Staff Officer, remember this experience (if the part of your brain which retains these memories isn't removed as part of the compulsory lobotomy all personnel are required to undergo when posted to NDHQ).


----------



## Est1977

Hey there Beast77. I think that you have posed a difficult question. Everyone's body reacts differently to damage and recovery and we ave no specifics in this respect with regard to your situation. I think that if your knee is fine, and you've passed the medical, then that is one step in the right direction. However if you feel that you've somehow passed your medical by cheating; by avoiding the issue of your past injury, or by somehow "dodging a bullet" then you might have to think about it a little harder.

I myself went through knee surgery and have recovered quite well. I might add that many athletes suffer injuries and recover to go on to further their careers. Are they all jumping from 10-15 feet off the ground? Certainly not...but the point remains. If your goal is to become a superstar paratrooper and your knee worries you, you might think of another trade.

I myself haven't been to Basic yet, and I think that will be the best indicator for you. But I guess if you're in a rush to find out, find yourself a ten foot drop and giv'r. Let me know how that goes.

Have some faith in what your body tells you and good luck in Basic and the Reserves.


----------



## Gunner98

The other thing I bring to the table is time in CFMG HQ as a Staff Offr drafting responses to Ministerial Inquiries, requests for info from Members of Parliament and Redresses of Grievances from soldiers who were on the bubble, on the way out or already out of uniform. 

IMHO, as logical and rational as many cases were/are, the medical standards folks and DMCARM have tough jobs - to be fair, consistent and compassionate all at the same time.  IMHO, in the interest of the CF will usually (and rightfully should) out-weigh many other factors involved in the risk management process known as Career Review Boards (Medical).


----------



## TCBF

"So to summarize:  I'm piddled, overly sensitive and paranoid.'

- Well, you're now in our secret club, then!

 ;D

I understand your perspective, I think you understand ours.  Every bad enrollment who is retained indefinately saps the system of resources needed to enlist and train good soldiers.

Best of luck to you.

Tom


----------



## Beast 77

Wow, I didn't realize this was such a sensitive subject. First of all, thanks to all who responded and gave advice and/or encouragement. Secondly, I have not lied about my knee and have no intention of collecting a check if I do get injured. I just know that joining the army is a big goal I have (one that no one close to me understands and therefore do not support me). I'm just trying to figure out of I am kidding myself as I have been told by others or if I really do have what it takes. Anyways, I hope my knee holds so that I can contribute. I will try, and if I do get badly injured, I guess I made the wrong choice. Live and learn. Thanks again.


----------



## Ottawa Soldier

To begin with this is an awesome site which helped me understand alot about the application process.

I am 21 years old and applying for the infantry reserve.

I submitted my application in Aug.'05.
I passed my Canadian Aptitude test.
I passed my interview.

When  I was doing my medical, the Medical officer asked my if I had any joint problems.  I mentioned that I have injured my knee in the past but it does not bother me anymore.  He told me that I cannot do my Fitness test unless I can get a doctor to write that my knee is ok.

I did an MRI, and it turned out that I have a minor meniscal tear in my knee.

I gave a CF sheet to the sportmedicine M.D to fill out.  And he wrote that its asympotmatic and there is a CHANCE that I MAY reinjure it.
The M.D also filled out a sheet stating that I can preform all the CF activities required but I MAY aggravate my knee condition.

I submitted these papers to the recruiting office and soon there was a reply in the my mail stating that " i do not meet the enrolment standard required by both the regular and reserve forces"
BUT it states that "*your case could be reconsidered once a detailed current assessment from an orthopaedic or sports medicine specialist is provided"*

Now I mentioned to the Medical Officer that I could run continuously for 35 minutes no problem- he even said my ligaments and knee muscles were very strong.
I told the doctor I could do all the movements and it doesn't even feel I have a problem.  I still do all types of sports.

I am in a dilemma.  Most doctors like to cover themselves up, they will always mention that there is a risk.
I wanted to make it for the Janaury weekend BMQ but now chances are slim.

Has anyone been in my situation?  Input and guidance  is much appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## medicineman

I guess I'll jump in - I'm sure your doctor explained that not only might you increase the size of the tear, but your knee might also lock up or buckle on you depending on the stress you put on it if you have a tear.  Either would not be cool if you're doing a cross country march with a heavy rucksack - something infanteers do alot of.  Not to mention the up and down that happens during attack drills or smashing of legs that happens during parade drill.  What "we" are hoping is that we don't break you worse than you are right now - they are also giving you the chance to heal up and reapply though.  It's not good to show up for training with a foot halfway into the proverbial grave - "we" want you to start healthy and ideally finnish that way.  Talk with your sports med doc or an orthopod and they'll tell you that often these things settle with a little tincture of time and you'll be back to normal  -then reapply.  You can also explore surgical intervention, though I'm not sure they'd reccomend that route just yet (my non-MD opinion, though I've looked after a fair number of knees in my day  8) ).

Hope that helps a bit.  Good luck, and don't give up.

MM


----------



## Forgotten_Hero

> Now I mentioned to the Medical Officer that I could run continuously for 35 minutes no problem- he even said my ligaments and knee muscles were very strong.
> I told the doctor I could do all the movements and it doesn't even feel I have a problem.  I still do all types of sports.



Thats all fine and all... but have you tried a forced march with a heavy rucksack? Have you tried running completely kitted up? What about if overseas you'd have to bug out of a position with a heavy load?

The reason that the CF officially doesnt make people run with their rucksacks is because, with that weight on your back, it isnt any good on your knees, it hurts them. Sometimes even in training you're put in a position where you have to jog with a heavy load, or at least shuffle (which I'd imagine isnt good for your knees neither), and you with your tear you could end up completely screwing yourself over. You'd be unfit for service, and still eligable for a pension because of the injury you suffered while training. And if this happens in an actual combat environment, you're just endangering other peoples lives aswell.

Sometimes theres a reason behind why the military doctors call people unfit for service...


----------



## Ottawa Soldier

Thank you for the input.

I guess the military aint for anybody.

Out.


----------



## polo

I've had a couple of knee injuries in the past, but just go to physio, get some strengthening exercises, do them for a good 6 months, reapply and hopefully your tear should be healed.
I got through with PFS and jumper's knee (both in both of my knees) but they didn't stop me, I worked hard before and still keep at it to make sure I don't re-injure myself. Use preventative measures while you train, in my case I had tensors and braces, I still use them on occasion if my knee(s) is/are feeling weak because there is always that chance.

Good Luck, if you want to be in the army enough you will train at least a couple of months and take measures to help yourself, even if they are choosing a different trade. Work hard and you can accomplish what you want.


----------



## Ottawa Soldier

Maybe i'll give it some time and see what will happen.
Injuring the knees is no fun.  Its a nagging pain that sticks forever but as you said polo- adaption is a must.

When you get injured you realize how weak your body is built.  One small thing goes wrong and the whole balance is disrupted.
Advice for people out there: dont abuse your body, don't overtrain.  Everything in moderation is good.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero

> dont abuse your body



And you want to join the infantry?


----------



## Ottawa Soldier

Don't abuse your body meaning dont get injured while training to get in the military  (Dont overtrain)


----------



## Catherine Faye

In the future want to be an Artillery Officer, and I have  screw in my knee .  I  had surgery in 2003  and I am able to any thing with my knee that a normal knee can do . However would it limit my chances going in combat ? 

Cath


----------



## paracowboy

Catherine Faye said:
			
		

> I  had surgery in 2003  and I am able to any thing with my knee that a normal knee can do . However would it limit my chances going in combat ?


no. That, alone, would not do it. As long as you meet the standards in all your training, you're good to go.


----------



## kincanucks

Your medical fitness for joining the CF can only be determined through the medical portion of the recruiting process and not through this board.  If you want to join then apply and see where the process takes you.


----------



## gnome123

Sorry i posted this question along with another one in a different forum and hasn't been answered and people stoped viewing it.

That said are knee braces aloud? Just wondering because nothing is seriously wrong with my knee i just prefer it because after a lot of running without one it tends to become sore.

Thanks again in advance.


----------



## harry8422

through out my career thus far no one has got mad at me or anyone else for wearing a knee brace you should not have any problems just as long as it does not hinder you in the performance of your duties


----------



## cgyflames01

Go to your MIR, tell the staff your issue, and they will give you a chit. No CF member will then be able to ask why you wear the brace.


----------



## Gunner98

cgyflames01 said:
			
		

> Go to your MIR, tell the staff your issue, and they will give you a chit. No CF member will then be able to ask why you wear the brace.



They can and will still ask but you have a single answer for them - "I have a chit - back off."


----------



## Armymedic

Troops, if it was only that easy.

First if you NEED a knee brace it is because your knee is unstable. An unstable knee is a bad thing in the military setting.

Second, you can't get a chit to wear a knee brace. Not without some other restrictions on whatever is the reason you need the knee brace to start with.(if a medic does it without flexing your knee around and finding the cause of pain, then they are not doing thier job).

Finally, if your knee is sore with running....request to see physio...there is a problem. A knee brace will not fix it, physio might.

edit to add: Knee brace = bad juju. Unless you have it (perscribed by a doctor) for a ACL/PCL or other ligament tear, then you are just hurting yourself.


----------



## Armymedic

cgyflames01 said:
			
		

> No CF member will then be able to ask why you wear the brace.



Uhm, wrong...I can. If there is an issue within your chain of command, then they have the right to ask if a treatment is medically warranted and to know what your restrictions are.

The question would come to me by your WO or Sgt Maj, along the lines of "Pte Bloggns always wears a knee brace when he runs. I am concerned about him injuring his knee. What are his restrictions?"


----------



## Gunner98

...And the Medical Employment Limitations (MEL) would state something like "Running and Breathing at own pace, at the discretion and convenience of the soldier." ;D


----------



## Armymedic

Gee, which doctor ticked you off this week?


----------



## Gunner98

St. Mike:

It would be nice if I could point my finger at a single MO, but it seems just about anyone can sign a chit and give MEL these days.  There are some crazy restrictions but those are best left unsaid for our mutual benefit.


----------



## Seabass

I just wanted to know if it is ok to wear knee braces during the BMQ training. I wear knee braces for support and without them I tend to get knee pain when running. Will this be acceptable during BMQ?

Thanks


----------



## Loachman

I changed the title to make it a bit more specific.

Please define "knee braces".

The Search Function is either still not working, or you have come up with a truly unique question...


----------



## kratz

My google fu shows one topic discussing knee braces. I did not see BMQ specifically mentioned.


----------



## Flap Jack

Are you talking about a knee brace (http://www.betterbraces.com/Thumbnail.aspx?image=djextreme.jpg)

Or a knee sleeve? (http://www.roundcube.co.uk/images/products/large/1231859067_Open%20Patella%20Knee%20Sleeve.jpg)


----------



## Loachman

The former was the first thing that sprang to my mind, and I thought: "Only if it's hydraulically boosted to give "the strength of ten

Ordinary men

It's the mighty..."

Most of you are too young to get that, methinks.

Anyway, I merged the topics.

And as a side benefit, everything's green now.


----------



## Roy Harding

Loachman said:
			
		

> The former was the first thing that sprang to my mind, and I thought: "Only if it's hydraulically boosted to give "the strength of ten
> 
> Ordinary men
> 
> It's the mighty..."
> ...



Hercules!!  and his little buddy Newton!

You ARE old, Loachman.


----------



## gcclarke

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Hercules!!  and his little buddy Newton!
> 
> You ARE old, Loachman.



 You mean you have to be old to remember that show? I guess that explains the grey hairs coming in.


----------



## X-mo-1979

Dont forget toot...the freak couldnt even speak.

do doo dooo do
Whats that toot?

I have kids...and my driver was born in the 1990's...when the hell did all this happen?


----------



## Loachman

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> You ARE old, Loachman.



Hardly.

I don't have time for that.


----------



## Seabass

I just wear knee sleeves that I bought at a Shoppers drug mart. Nothing mechanical just more like a tensioner offering some support. The knee is the most critical and complicated joint of the body outside of the spine so I like to ensure it is protected. If I could get through the BMQ with it why would that be a problem? I just don't want to cause a commotion because I wear the braces. When I run without em my knees become sore from the impact on pavement but that might be eliminated with better shoes.


----------



## gcclarke

Seabass said:
			
		

> When I run without em my knees become sore from the impact on pavement but that might be eliminated with better shoes.



Another thing that you might try looking into is altering the way you run. I'd suggest investigating Pose Running. The gist of it is that you try your best to land on your mid-foot, rather than your heel, which gives your calves a chance to absorb most of the shock of landing, rather than it hitting the knees.


----------



## Roy Harding

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Another thing that you might try looking into is altering the way you run. I'd suggest investigating Pose Running. The gist of it is that you try your best to land on your mid-foot, rather than your heel, which gives your calves a chance to absorb most of the shock of landing, rather than it hitting the knees.



Good point.  I know that various sport shoe stores (The Running Room, The Footlocker, amongst others) used to offer an analysis of your gait - either free or for a low fee.  I went once and it helped considerably - the way I had been running had been hurting my back for years.  Once I mastered the way they showed me, my back didn't hurt as much when running.

It doesn't help the original poster much, but do the CFPSA PT folks offer this kind of assistance?


----------



## tree hugger

I'd definately strive to eliminate the knee braces/supports.  Make sure your stride is good and you are wear the right runners.  I spare no expense when it comes to my shoes.  I buy them even if they are ugly!  The right fit, type, support and cushion makes all the difference.  Also for may knee issues, if you work and strengthen surrounding muscles (quads, hams, calves, hips), you're better off.
Don't allow the knee braces/supports to be a security blanket.


----------



## Jer142J

I have recently torn my ACL in my left knee, and it has been recommended that I use a custom made knee brace. The brace would be for physical activity and to support my weight and prevent further injury. I was in the process of filling out the enrolment application, and would like to know if I will not be able to apply and or use a custom made brace for BMQ. any response will be helpful.


----------



## PuckChaser

You'll need to do your enrollment medical before you'll get a definite answer. The Med O can allow you to wear the brace, or you may be required to wait until your ACL has healed more before joining the Forces. Have a look around this forum: http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,72.0.html and you will find out everything you've wanted to know about enrollment medicals and more.

Keep in mind there is a lot of high impact running for PT, so your ACL may not be able to take the strain. Let the pro's guide you in the right direction.


----------



## Jer142J

great thank you for the help


----------



## PMedMoe

I knew there was an ongoing thread on this.


----------



## Roy Harding

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I knew there was an ongoing thread on this.



Now merged.  Thanks for finding that, Moe.


----------



## PMedMoe

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Now merged.  Thanks for finding that, Moe.



No problem.  Good memory apparently, despite all the booze.


----------



## Armymedic

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> No problem.  Good memory apparently, despite all the booze.



I always thought it was because of the booze.  ;D


----------



## mdejik

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You'll need to do your enrollment medical before you'll get a definite answer. The Med O can allow you to wear the brace, or you may be required to wait until your ACL has healed more before joining the Forces. Have a look around this forum: http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,72.0.html and you will find out everything you've wanted to know about enrollment medicals and more.
> 
> Keep in mind there is a lot of high impact running for PT, so your ACL may not be able to take the strain. Let the pro's guide you in the right direction.



I'm currently undergoing almost exactly the same situation as him, but my surgeon said I would need a PCL support brace for a limited amount of certain activities since the PCL is still somewhat loose. However, I was told by the CF physician at my recruiting center (CFRC Calgary) that the Recruitment Medical Office will not allow me to enter the Forces with _any_ type of knee brace whatsoever. Can anyone give me a definitive answer to this question?


----------



## Armymedic

You already got your definitive answer. Sorry.


----------



## PuckChaser

mdejik said:
			
		

> I'm currently undergoing almost exactly the same situation as him, but my surgeon said I would need a PCL support brace for a limited amount of certain activities since the PCL is still somewhat loose. However, I was told by the CF physician at my recruiting center (CFRC Calgary) that the Recruitment Medical Office will not allow me to enter the Forces with _any_ type of knee brace whatsoever. Can anyone give me a definitive answer to this question?



As Rider Pride stated, you got your answer. Universality of Service is a cold mistress, but sometimes it will prevent you from hurting yourself. If you were already in, a PCL Brace might be ok for a while, because the Army already spent money on training. Recruitment medicals are designed to help prevent those with pre-existing injuries that might flare up in something extreme like combat.


----------



## ProCaptain97

Hello I'm planning to join the forces after I graduate high school but I injured my knee and had to get surgery to repair it. Am I still eligible to be in the combat arms?


----------



## ProCaptain97

Hello everyone! I'm 17 (almost 18) and I plan on joining the combat arms right after graduation. Its been my dream since I was a little kid to serve in the military. I have Aspergers, which simply means I'm not as social as everyone would like me to be. I don't even understand why its a big deal, as a kid I did weird stuff yes but.. As I've grown up, I have really matured and made lots of friends and have been "social" at the best of my abilities. So my question is, will my disorder prevent me from joining the combat arms? I'm truly crossing my fingers that it won't hurt my chances.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

No one here can answer those questions.........only by applying and going through the medical testing will you know.
Good luck.


----------



## mariomike

Like Bruce said.

In addition, you can read some of the Asperger:
https://www.google.ca/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=GbZoVZTpLuWM8QejkICICA&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+Asperger

and knee discussions:
https://www.google.ca/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=GbZoVZTpLuWM8QejkICICA&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+knee


----------



## KerryBlue

Can't help with the Asperger's part, but on the knee surgery I can sorta help. I had a shoulder injury which required surgery. When it comes time for you medical, you will need to disclose your injury, and provide the Med Tech conducting the interview with paper work. I had to give them a copy of the surgical report, a letter from my physio stating what my recovery was, and a letter from my family doctor basically stating that the injury would not cause problems in the future. Seeing how you haven't applied yet it's really not an issue, and shouldn't prove to be one down the road, so long as you are prepared.


----------



## oplifechanger

Hey all, I have an old sports injury from years back, it doesn't affect my performance but I wear a sports knee brace. would this affect my standing in the recruitment process?. I've been training hard and it dawned on me the other day that it could be an issue! Any info would be awesome!


----------



## mariomike

oplifechanger said:
			
		

> I wear a sports knee brace. would this affect my standing in the recruitment process



See also,

Knee brace
https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&dcr=0&ei=UkMKWviABpSzjwTq0I3QCw&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+%22knee+brace%22&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+%22knee+brace%22&gs_l=psy-ab.12...0.0.0.65827.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0....0...1..64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.BZzo5QEaKnE


----------

